# Sex-linked



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Can someone clarify exactly what sexed linked refers to?

I'm not great with genetics terminology so I'm going to use simple language, because I'll prob use the wrong term and create more confusion.

Does it mean genes like how a cock can carry 2 colours but a hen can only carry one?

Or does it mean genes that show differently on a cock or hen?

Or does it mean situations where the offspring can be sexed at birth because only the sons or only the daughters will inherit it?

Thanks


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

look here 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/question-on-sex-link-breedings-68676.html

and here
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/all-sex-linked-matings-49424.html


Pigeon only have 3 base colors. They are from dominate to less dominate; Red > Blue > Brown. All pigeon have 1 base color and they may be split from another color. 



Im just learning too so im not really good at it but i hope some more experts will come and help out.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sex linked genes are genes that are located or found on the sex chromosome, This is what the term " sex linked" refers to

The sex chromosome is what determines whether a bird is male or female, Cocks have two sex chromosomes, hens have one.

So you are on the right track when saying is it similar to a hen having one colour and a cock two.

Basically, the three base colours, dilution, almond series and reduced series are all located on the sex chromosome so with these mutations hens can only carry one dose and cocks two.

A sex linked mating is a mating where the hen has the more dominant of the same sex linked gene as the cock, sex linked matings result in young showing the same sex linked mutation as the opposite parent, So ash red hen to blue cock you get blue hens and ash red cocks. same with almond, Almond hen to non almond cock, All almond cocks, non almond hens.


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Genetics website to help you learn.*

Hi,

Try this website it should help you understand how genes and chromosomes in pigeons work.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

Hope this helps

Regards SM


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Sex linked genes are genes that are located or found on the sex chromosome, This is what the term " sex linked" refers to
> 
> The sex chromosome is what determines whether a bird is male or female, Cocks have two sex chromosomes, hens have one.
> 
> ...


Thanks that was very clear  I saw it mentioned in so many contexts I was getting confused as to what it really meant.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I used to use the term incorrectly, It is simple though, They are sex linked as they are linked to the sex chromosome.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the links Snakeman and Sevensouls


----------

